# neuer PC stürzt bei wow ab



## allop (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe folgendes Problem:

mein (relativ) neuer PC stürzt bei wow regelmäßig ab. Dies kann von Totalabsturtz bis Standbild(von ein par sek) alles beinhalten, unabhänging davon, ob ich raide, arena mache, oder einfach nur angle.
Ich habe mir im Februar einen neuen fertigen PC gekauft und ich muss gleich dazusagen, ich habe 0 Ahnung von Computern.
Mein PC sieht folgendermaßen aus (ich kann ihn nich öffnen wegen der Garantieversiegelung):

ACER
AMD Phenom 9550
4GB DDR2
ATI Radeon HD 4850 (up to 1919M

den rest kann ich leider grad nich so genau sagen.

Nun weiß ich, dass meine Grafikkarte zB relativ heiß wird und auch den normalen Arbeitsspeicher benutzt, aber ich spiele wow mittlerweile auf den schlechtesten Einstellungen und es funktioniert immer noch nich (Internet: 2M
Also eigentl müsste alles flüssig laufen, zumal ich vorher auf nem 1,8 GHz PC gespielt hab und der auch flüssiger lief.

Ich benutze meinen PC zu folgenden Sachen:

Textverarbeitung
Filme und Musik
WOW

Spiele habe ich außer wow nur Grand Ages: Rome installiert und das funktioniert super.
In den ersten 3 Monaten lief der PC auch stabil, nur bei wow gab es probleme. Vermehrt traten diese Probleme auf, als ich TS3 installiert habe, allerdings war das auch die Zeit, als mein PC immer voller wurde mit Musik, aber davor war er auch nicht zu 100% stabil.

Achja und wegen dem PC: der war grad im Sonderangebot und ich hab zugeschlagen, aber ein PC mit solchen Komponenten müsste doch flüssig laufen? Ich lege keinen wert auf Grafik und so, aber er müsste zumindest stabil funktionieren.

Sonstiges:
Meine Festplatte is ziemlich voll von meiner Musik, habe 2 Partitionen mit je ca 10 GB frei
ich bin Raucher und in meiner wohnung hab ich nen Filzboden und nen Teppich drüber (wegen Staub, aber PC steht aufm Schreibtisch und ich bin ordentlich)

Könnte mir vlt jemand helfen und sagen was ich dagegen unternehmen könnte?

Vielen Dank, Allop


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Man könnte ja erstmal nen Hitzetest machen.

Belaste mal deinen PC mit Spielen oder so und guck wie warm der wird, das kannste unter Everest gucken, einfach mal nach Googlen.


----------



## Independent (6. Juni 2010)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]mein (relativ) neuer PC stürzt bei wow regelmäßig ab.[/font]



Selbstschutz, dein Rechner hat Charakter


----------



## allop (6. Juni 2010)

> Belaste mal deinen PC mit Spielen oder so und guck wie warm der wird, das kannste unter Everest gucken, einfach mal nach Googlen.


Hey, danke für deine anteilnahme, ich hab das programm eben installiert und während wow läuft hab ich :

CPU: 57°C
und das zweite war 47°C (leider weiß ich grad nichmehr was des war und das programm zeigts mir auch nichmehr an..)


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2010)

allop schrieb:


> ich bin Raucher und in meiner wohnung hab ich nen Filzboden und nen Teppich drüber (wegen Staub, aber PC steht aufm Schreibtisch und ich bin ordentlich)


lol musste erst mal ein bisschen schmunzeln^^

Also das ganze kann vielerlei Ursachen haben.
In erster Linie, wie schon geschrieben wurde, könnten zu hohe Temperaturen Schuld daran sein. Everest ist ok zum überprüfen der Temps. Ich würde aber zumindest bei der Grafikkarte das Programm GPU-Z empfehlen. Dort kann man die Temps protokollieren lassen. Wenn der Rechner dann abstürzt und neu gestartet werden muss kann man die Temperatur dann in der gespeicherten Datei nachlesen die zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes aktuell war. Die kühlt sich, so wie die CPU auch, nämlich wieder sehr schnell ab. Bis du den Rechner neu gestartet hast, ist die Temp schnell mal wieder 20-30° geringer als zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes.
Zweite Möglichkeit wäre das Netzteil. Auch das kann den Rechner zum Absturz bringen. War der Rechner ein Komplettsystem oder selbst zusammengestellt? 

Edit:
GPU_Z


----------



## allop (6. Juni 2010)

> Also das ganze kann vielerlei Ursachen haben.
> In erster Linie, wie schon geschrieben wurde, könnten zu hohe Temperaturen Schuld daran sein. Everest ist ok zum überprüfen der Temps. Ich würde aber zumindest bei der Grafikkarte das Programm GPU-Z empfehlen. Dort kann man die Temps protokollieren lassen. Wenn der Rechner dann abstürzt und neu gestartet werden muss kann man die Temperatur dann in der gespeicherten Datei nachlesen die zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes aktuell war. Die kühlt sich, so wie die CPU auch, nämlich wieder sehr schnell ab. Bis du den Rechner neu gestartet hast, ist die Temp schnell mal wieder 20-30° geringer als zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes.



Also danke, ich hab das program mal installiert, kann aber noch nix sagen, weil ich (leider^^) noch keinen absturz hatte. Allerdings isses bei mir meistens so, dass ich n Standbild habe, das kann variieren zwischen 2 und 15sek, der Totalabsturz is zwar relativ selten, aber darf ja meiner meinung nach auch nich vorkommen.



> Zweite Möglichkeit wäre das Netzteil. Auch das kann den Rechner zum Absturz bringen. War der Rechner ein Komplettsystem oder selbst zusammengestellt?



ne des is n fertig zusammengestellter PC, hab ich bei amazon gekauft, die Komponenten die ich weiß hab ich auch oben beschrieben, aber den PC habe ich erst seit 4 Monaten, also is der relativ neu und mit wow in den niedrigsten Einstellungen darf der ja eigentl keine Probleme haben, bei allem anderem was ich mache funktioniert er auch tadellos.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2010)

Naja mit dem Netzteil frage ich nicht ohne Grund. Oftmals werden bei Komplettsystemen Billigteile eingebaut um Kosten zu sparen. NT´s von LC-Power zum Beispiel werden auch als Chinaböller bezeichnet.^^


----------



## Nebola (6. Juni 2010)

Und zwar nicht ohne Grund.

Oder halt beim Spielen mal PC offen lassen, also ein Seiten Teil ab, vielleicht ists nen Hitzestau.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn das 57° CPU und 47° vermutlich Speicher oder MB Sensor ist dein Rechner schon ziemlich warm.
Lad dir mal GPU-Z und schau nach was die Graka nach einer Stunde zocken sagt.


----------



## WR^Velvet (7. Juni 2010)

Mit CPU Burn kannst du deine CPU mal richtig einheizen.
Ist zwar fürs übertakten gedacht, aber damit kann man auch rausfinden ob die Kühlung bei "normalen" CPUs ausreichend ist.
Natürlich mit nem anderen Tool die Temperatur immer schön im Auge behalten.
57°C bei last ist eigentlich noch im grünen Bereich nur dürfte WoW wohl kaum 100% CPU Last erzeugen.
Mit dem Tool kannst du aber diese 100% Last fahren und siehst so ob die Kühlung ausreichend ist.
Sollte die Temp damit nicht wesentlich über 60°C steigen ist das völlig ausreichend, könnte aber gerade wenns jetzt wärmer wird problematisch werden.
Aber eigentlich meldet der rechner sich mit Bluescreen oder Reboot wenn die CPU zu heiß wird. Wird die Graka zu heiß ist dein beschriebenes Einfrieren typisch.

Mit dem Tool kannst du deine Graka bissle belasten, heißt auf Temperatur bringen.
Auch dabei immer die temps im Auge behalten. Sollte bei einer der beiden methoden deine Abstürze/Freezes reproduzierbar sein hast eventuell nen Hitzestau im Rechner.
Da hilft das nachrüsten eines Gehäuselüfters oder fürs erste das öffnen des Gehäuses.
Sollte es nen Hitzeproblem sein überprüfe auch die Lüfter auf CPU und Graka ob diese noch ruhig laufen oder eventuell unrund laufen oder gar stehen.
Im Zweifelsfall kann man auch effektivere Kühlung nachkaufen. Gibt es für CPU sowie für jede gängige Grafikkarte.

Auch das Netzteil könnte wie schon beschrieben daran schuld sein. Schau mal auf dem Netzteil wieviel Output Power dieses hat.
Mal im Betrieb hinten an den Netzteillüfter gehen, ist es dort sehr warm bis heiß ist das nen Anzeichen das es ausm letztem Loch pfeift.

Spiele sind eigentlich eine eher schlechte Möglichkeit um Hitzeprobleme aufzuspühren. Dort spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle die für die Abstürze verantwortlich sein könnten.
Ganauso gut kann der Ram, Staub oder einfach nur Treiber schuld daran sein.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

Die 57° sind zwar für die CPU in Ordnung.
Wenn jetzt aber die 47° vom Mainboardsensor kommen, ist es in dem ganzen Gehäuse zu warm.

Du hast kein Notebook oder ?
Weil mich die Sache mit der shared Memory Graka wundert, der Versiegelung und das dein Rechner auf dem Schreibtisch steht ^^.

Wenn du ein Notebook hast, gibts eigentlich nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
1. deine Lüfter sind verdreckt und das Gerät wird zu warm
2. dein Notebook ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht zum Zocken geeignet.

Falls es ein Notebook ist, kannst du es eigentlich auch nur einschicken... 

Außerdem ist die Perfomance dann ganz normal. Notebooks sind keine Spielecomputer. Wenn es einen Computer geben würde, der kleiner, preiswerter und schneller als ein großer Towerrechner wäre, hätte ihn jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Independent (7. Juni 2010)

Wenn du dieses "Standbild" in WoW hast, stürzt dabei der ganze Rechner ab oder kannst du zb. mittels STRG+ALT+ENTF zurück ins Windows?

Wenn der Rechner komplett einfriert, dann öffne ihn mal und guck ob iwas "scheiße" aussieht, sprich RAM drinne, Kabel alle außer Lüfterreichweite.

Wenn er nur in WOW einfriert, dann tu mir bitte den gefallen und formatiere eine Festplatte, installier es neu und guck wie es läuft. Wenn du eh schon nur 10GB freihast, hat sich da bestimmt ne Menge Crux angesammelt.


Frage am Rande:

Wenn du WoW von Festplatte A laufen lässt, hast du dann noch was nebenbei (Film etc. ) laufen, was auf der gleichen HD liegt?
In der Regel daddeln ja viele WoW mit Film nebenbei oder Mukke oder so. Wenn das alles von einer HD ausgetragen wird, dann gibts da schonmal Probleme.

EDIT:

Wegen dem NT mache ich mir keien Sorgen, weil ja alle seine anderen Games tadellos laufen.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

> Wegen dem NT mache ich mir keien Sorgen, weil ja alle seine anderen Games tadellos laufen



Wenn sein Rechner ein Notebook ist, kann man es nicht ändern und da er meinte das sein Rechner Garantiesiegel hat, könnte man es auch nicht ändern.


----------



## Blut und Donner (7. Juni 2010)

War das nicht so, dass ein Rechner ein offenes System ist, und Siegelbruch keinen Garantieverfall nach sich zieht?
Außerdem ist dieser Rechner leider mit doch schon etwas betagterer Hardware ausgestattet. - Aus Interesse, wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt?


----------



## Erz1 (7. Juni 2010)

> Spiele sind eigentlich eine eher schlechte Möglichkeit um Hitzeprobleme aufzuspühren. Dort spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren eine Rolle die für die Abstürze verantwortlich sein könnten.
> Ganauso gut kann der Ram, Staub oder einfach nur Treiber schuld daran sein.



Es geht, habe selber GPU-Z und CPU-Z rüberlaufen lassen und die Hitze war normal - beim Zocken hat er sich trotzdem immer aufgehangen, also einfach mal die Seite vom Case aufgemacht und siehe da - keine Probleme mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2010)

> War das nicht so, dass ein Rechner ein offenes System ist, und Siegelbruch keinen Garantieverfall nach sich zieht?
> Außerdem ist dieser Rechner leider mit doch schon etwas betagterer Hardware ausgestattet. - Aus Interesse, wieviel hast du dafür bezahlt?



Genau aus diesem Grund hab ich halt nachgefragt ob es vielleicht doch ein Notebook ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (7. Juni 2010)

Erz1 schrieb:


> Es geht, habe selber GPU-Z und CPU-Z rüberlaufen lassen und die Hitze war normal - beim Zocken hat er sich trotzdem immer aufgehangen, also einfach mal die Seite vom Case aufgemacht und siehe da - keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diese 2 Tools geben dir auch nur die Werte der Hardware und belasten diese nicht.
Sind also reine Infotools. Mit Burn in tools kannst die Hardware aber an Leistungsgrenze bringen und somit ordentlich heizen.
Wenn der Rechner sich plötzlich aufhängt wenn es wärmer wird ist es meißt nen Hitzeproblem.
Mit Burnin tools wird halt ausschließlich die Graka oder ebend CPU belastet. Beim zocken kommt da noch Ram, HDD, Soundkarte und co hinzu was eine eindeutige Fehlerfindung erschwert.
Zumal kann es dann auch etwas dauern bis der Fehler reproduzierbar auftritt. 

Und solch ein "Siegelbruch" zieht keine Folgen nach sich. Außer der hersteller kann dir eine Beschädigung durch öffnen des Gerätes nachweisen.
Allerdings könnte es im Zweifelsfall einiges an Diskussionen im Garantiefall mit sich bringen.


----------



## allop (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war leider heute nicht in der Lage früher zu schreiben, geschweige denn, die Programme auszuprobieren die ihr mir netterweise empfohlen habt, das werde ich Dienstag Nachmittag tun, da hab ich n bissl Zeit, aber ich versuche mal alle Fragen zu beantworten:

Also es handelt sich um einen stationären PC mit oben genannten Komponenten (und Win7 64Bit) den ich bei Amazon für 400 Euro erstanden habe (war damals ein Auslaufmodell und ich dachte es wäre ein gutes Angebot). Der PC hat ein Garantiesiegel, ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen, dass, sobald ich dieses breche, der Garantieanspruch verschwindet und da ich mich mit Computern absolut nicht auskenne, wollte ich das auch nicht tun (auch wenn ich es gewohnt bin, hin und wieder mal den dreck ausm Gehäuse mitm Staubsauger zu ziehen^^)

Wenn ich Standbild habe, gehts in 95% der Fälle auch weiter, ich kann zB im TS3 alle Leute hören und die mich auch, nur das Bild bewegt sich nicht, auch strg+alt+entf funktioniert, aber seit ich rausgefunden hab, dass es eh auch normal weitergehen kann, nehm ich das nichmehr her.
In den restlichen 5% muss ich meinen PC direkt resetten. 

Ab und zu, nicht immer, erscheint dabei auf meinem Bildschirm die Meldung: "no signal input" manchmal nimmt er einfach nur komische Farben an und nix geht mehr.


Treiber hab ich neu installiert, das war mein erster Gedanke.
Außen am Gehäuse ist es eigentl nicht wärmer als in meiner Wohnung.
Ich habe zB ein Spiel wie Dragon Age: Origins auf den höchsten Einstellungen spielen können, ohne jegliche Probleme
Ich spiele WoW eigentl nie länger als 3-4 Stunden, die Probleme treten aber sowohl direkt nach dem Hochfahren auf als auch nach einer Weile.
Also wie gesagt, der PC funktioniert überall sehr gut, nur WoW macht Probleme.

Ich versuch morgen mal die mir empfohlenen Programme auszuprobieren,
 bis dahin vielen dank und gute Nacht

PS: Achja, es war mir auch bewusst, dass dies kein Gamer-PC ist, so einen wollte ich auch nicht haben, aber wow auf den schlechtesten Einstellungen müsste doch laufen, obwohl die Probleme genauso häufig auftreten, wie auf sehr hohen Einstellungen...ein Freund meinte grade evtl liegts an der Firewall, ich werde Morgen der Sache mal auf den Grund gehen.


----------

